# Pics of your 9.5" wide rims with 275-285



## TP_ (Jan 18, 2008)

Hello!

Anyone have pics of their cars with 275/285 width tyres on 9.5" wide rims?

I have 265 now, on 9.5" wide 18" and it looks like o could put on at least 285 without getting a "baloon-look".


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

I could just send you pics of 285/30/19 s on my TE37´s,which will not help you much,but i had my tyredealer fitting in error 295/30/18 instead of 265/35/18 on my OZ 9x18 for my wagon,which was a small bit too wide for the 9" wheels,but 285/30/18 should fit a 9.5x18 very good,without getting the "balloneffect" you said.

I have some here for my Evo X,285/30/18 R888,they go on my 9,5x18 CE28´s next spring.

best regards
Alex


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

I had 275/35/18s on my 9.5s but done have any pics to hand...worked very well.


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

I have 275 35 18 on my 9.5 rims, but no piccies showing the tyres. Works fine, although I'm running T1Rs which are slightly 'narrow' imho if that makes any sense.


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

and i was running 888s which are the opposite


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

As some people have said, some 265's are narrow, some are wide. Some 285's are narrow some are wide. 

285's on a 10.5 on an R32 -









I am pretty sure this is a 9.5 Nismo wheel with a 275 Toyo RA1 -


















305 RA1's on a 11 inch wheel -


----------



## TP_ (Jan 18, 2008)

Nice pics  . 

To be sure of that my rims are 9.5" i measured the width of them today, and got the total "rim" width to ~265mm which is 10.43 inches.. So i seem to have 10 or 10.5" so 285 should be no problem at all. 

I´m going to by new Toyo T1-R 285/30-18".


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Did you measure it from flat to flat or lip to lip ?

Off topic a bit.... but heres some 17" x 14"s if you can find something to put them on.

http://jdmwheels.blogspot.com/2008/12/more-pictures-work-equip-17-x-13-17-x.html


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Heres something to show how the same tire can sit on a wheel of different widths. The bronze wheel is a 10.5. The black wheel is an 11. Both tires are Toyo RA1's in 305.


----------



## TP_ (Jan 18, 2008)

Now i searched for more cars with 9.5" and 10" rims if with similar tyres that i have, but it´s hard to say as said above different tyres look different on the rims.

Flat to flat lip to lip? :nervous: Can you please explain what points those are ?

Here´s two pics i found on one of my wheels. It´s 265/35-18 Yokohama Advan 048. The red thing, is from where i measured to the other side. But i guess it´s properly measured from where the tyre touches the rim?

Edit: tyndago your pics don´t seem to work?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

285/30/19 Tr1's


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

falken 275/35/18 on 10inch rim


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

tyndago said:


> As some people have said, some 265's are narrow, some are wide. Some 285's are narrow some are wide.
> 
> 285's on a 10.5 on an R32 -


Do you have any arch problems with the 285s? I fancy some 265s or even 275s for my 9.5s but am concerned that they'll rub.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Cris said:


> Do you have any arch problems with the 285s? I fancy some 265s or even 275s for my 9.5s but am concerned that they'll rub.


Everything needs to be right to fit something this big on an R32. Roll the fenders, cut the liners, offset perfect, alignment perfect, enough camber . 

It still will rub a little going up driveways at an angle. You live with it, to fit the biggest tire possible.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

tyndago said:


> Everything needs to be right to fit something this big on an R32. Roll the fenders, cut the liners, offset perfect, alignment perfect, enough camber .
> 
> It still will rub a little going up driveways at an angle. You live with it, to fit the biggest tire possible.


Thanks for that.


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

255/35/18 TOYO 888's fit perfectly on my 18x9 Enkei's. The wall is perfectly straight with the alloy.

I have 265/35/18 AVON ZZ3's fitted to my 18x9.5 Ultralite ATEC II's, again very nice fit, they tapper in slightly.

As people have said different tyres have different sizes of tread and different rolling radious's even though they say they are the size you want. Have a search and Im sure you can find out all the exact measurements for the tyres.

For note the TOYO 888's have a large tread for the sizes they are.

Baz


----------

